# Food Grade Plastic - No Liner Molds?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I found some no liner loaf molds on Ebay - they are made from white plastic and I wanted to know if any of you have and experience with them? Any Pros or Cons?

I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link but it looks like it might be a good deal to me: 2 - 5 lb molds and 1 slicer mold with blade that can double as a lined mold for $60 + $30 shipping. What do y'all think?

TIA!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

You are talking the Mr. Do-right molds right?

I have not used them, but have heard good and bad about them. Someone said they stick, someone said it warped with a hot gel. Go to www.craftserver.com and do a search in the soap section for MR. Do-right molds and you will find info.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard the same as Bethany...good and bad. So I don't know what makes it work for one and not the other.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Alot of bad on sites like that and the dish are those protecting their buds. Of course his molds can't be as good as those from the main manufacturer that talks on their site. Same with scent, sorry I am not walking to the next town for scent and paying $27 per pound even though I know her. So take what you read with a grain of salt.

But no liner in any type of plastic? Sorry don't believe it, bottoms simply have to have mylar liners or the middle of the soap will stick...perhaps with flexible molds you can tweak the soap out of or tiny molds. Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you for your replies!

I think I'm going to just go the cheap route until I figure out exactly what I want. I found a simple plan to make molds out of wooden miter boxes online - they are simple and inexpensive. Oh well if I have to line them 

Another question - does anyone know where to get an inexpensive cutter thingy? :blush 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Try a kitchen gadget store for a pastry cutter, dough scraper, whatever they call them. LOL I have some of my dad's (retired baker). They're stainless steel with wood handles. Now if you need a guide you can try a miter box if your soaps will fit in. My logs wouldn't.....they were too tall and I couldn't get it lined up well enough to get the cuts into the slots so I had dh make one for me so it's taller than my soap and now so easy to cut straight.


----------

